# Shattered Images (A dysfunctional family book)



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Shattered Images follows Jennifer through out her life. From the convent where she was placed by her strong willed mother.She lived her life as an abusive child and after several painful relationships. But in all her problem she had a dream to be an author and write her life story. Almost 50 years old Jennifer finally becomes the successful writer and arrives in New York City to celebration her successful book. The answer is in the final pages of Shattered Images. 
                                    A dysfunctional Italian family book    
                                                                                                                                                                   Try a free sample you will like it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Victoria,

As a reminder:

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Victoria

Sounds like something I'd enjoy reading!

Best of luck with your book, and a second welcome to Kindle Boards. It's fun to participate in the discussions, and you will learn a lot, all the while promoting your book to your primary audience, lovers of all things Kindle.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Victoria, 

Don't forget to add a link to your book.

It's much more likely readers will take a peek if you make it easy for them.

Use the link-maker at the top of the forum page to do this.

It's not too difficult... or ask a friend who might be better at this stuff to help you.  

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Making a Kindle book link is more difficult than the paperback link, I found.

You are not thick. (You are making me smile. Hey, I felt thick too. Had to ask my daughter to help me figure it out.)

I've seen those here on the boards help out, if they know someone is having difficulty making the link. You could send a PM to Ann in Arlington, the moderator, and see if she has any suggestions.

Nancy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Victoria,

Use the quote button to quote this post.









[/quote]

When you use the quote option, you'll see the code that creates the cover link for your book. Highlight that code by left clicking at the bottom and pulling the mouse to the top. Now, right click the highlighted code string and select copy.

Next, enter your profile and paste the copied code into the signature section.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help Pidgeon92 you need a raise in pay. Thanks


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Victoria lane said:


> Another posting is this a waste of my time?


Nope! Caught my eye, I'm off to get a sample!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy New Year, Victoria


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Right back at you my friend.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

My first UK sale today wow we finally.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Victoria lane & R.T. Fox said:


> Shattered Images follows Jennifer through out her life. From the convent where she was placed by her strong willed mother.She lived her life as an abusive child and after several painful relationships. But in all her problem she had a dream to be an author and write her life story. Almost 50 years old Jennifer finally becomes the successful writer and arrives in New York City to celebration her successful book. The answer is in the final pages of Shattered Images.
> A dysfunctional Italian family book
> Try a free sample you will like it


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally I got borrowed on amazon kindle


----------

